# 6 unreleased Canon lenses and the two teleconverters show up for certification



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 23, 2020)

> Eight unreleased lenses have shown up for certification according to Nokishita.
> At least one of these lenses is likely the Canon RF 100-500mm f/4-7.1L IS USM, along with the two teleconverters. None of these SKU’s match the Canon RF 24-105mm f/4-7.1 IS STM, which recently began shipping.
> *Unreleased Canon Lens SKUs:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## navastronia (Mar 23, 2020)

Can we get that 35/1.2 L, please?


----------



## navastronia (Mar 23, 2020)

I would also be prettttty happy with the (CR1) 14-28/2 L


----------



## padam (Mar 23, 2020)

Canon RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1L IS USM (Announced)
Canon RF 10-24mm f/4L USM
Canon RF 35mm f/1.2L USM
Canon RF 50mm f/1.8 MACRO IS STM
Canon RF 85mm f/1.8 IS STM
Canon RF 70-135mm f/2L USM
This earlier rumour seems plausible


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2020)

Canon knows what has separated them from the rest in the past and is sure pushing forward with lenses.

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Mar 23, 2020)

I’ve always shot Canon because I think they fit me the best, I’m picky, but they deliver. I’m all for competition etc, Blabla... but you know what’s REALLY fun? Smacking the Sony trolls off their [email protected] high horses, suddenly they are sooo very quiet. I’m petty, I’ll admit, but it feels pretttttty great sometimes.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 24, 2020)

If Canon ever reads these things, I hope that the year or so time before the release of the high (85?) MP camera gives them time to consider adding these 4 features to it:

1) Add an aperture-bracketing feature.
2) Embed Arca-Swiss compatible grooves on the bottom front & back edges so that you can mount it on tripods/gimbals with quick release clamps. This wouldn't take up hardly any space at all.
3) Add a GPS feature to store location in exif data, and enable it to be used in a low-battery-drain mode so it has minimal impact on battery life.
4) If you have one fast and one slower card slot, then allow an option to store pictures to the fastest card slot and then, in unused background time, copy the pictures to the slower card slot. Even if you have 2 identical card slots this would still be helpful to allow maximum record speed to 1 while still allowing background store to the 2nd slot.

You've got a year or so to add this if you want, and it would really make a difference to me, and hopefully really pleasantly surprise others, too.


----------



## mpmark (Mar 24, 2020)

not pleased with that 100-500, its just way too slow. I have the 100-400II and I'd rather keep that at this point. I'd rather it be a 200-500 5.6, 100-500 5.6, or 200-600 6.3. The other companies are making it, come on canon!


----------



## brad-man (Mar 24, 2020)

Please let one be an RF 70-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM. Thank you.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 24, 2020)

Getting all the legal ducks in a row. Now they just need to be able to manufacture and ship product. Guessing we are many months away from that given the supply chain problems.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Mar 24, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Please let one be an RF 70-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM. Thank you.


That would be a nice replacement for the EF 100-400 for RF mount, even 80-400 for perfect 5x zoom ratio.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 24, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> That would be a nice replacement for the EF 100-400 for RF mount, even 80-400 for perfect 5x zoom ratio.


This was actually a CR2 in January. Sadly it is likely eclipsed by the 100-500. There goes Canon helping me save my money again...


----------



## melgross (Mar 24, 2020)

Canon is really moving quickly this year. It’s sad that COVID-19 is hitting people so heavily. The camera industry is already in a tough financial situation, with smaller companies really under strain. I hope it won’t be the end of a couple.

be careful and stay healthy.


----------



## IcyBergs (Mar 24, 2020)

If none of these lenses is a telezoom besides the 100-500, we'll have to see wait to see its launch price to speculate on what might be next for long RF zoom glass.

If its well above $1499 I won't be very optimistic about what other options we'll have that will be be a nice balance of speed & affordability. Not that those two things go hand & hand ever, but I guess what I'm saying is a lot less balanced than we had with the EF mount.

Id bet there'd be a 70-200 f4L before we see another zoom that reaches 400 though.


----------



## Jack Jian (Mar 24, 2020)

mpmark said:


> not pleased with that 100-500, its just way too slow. I have the 100-400II and I'd rather keep that at this point. I'd rather it be a 200-500 5.6, 100-500 5.6, or 200-600 6.3. The other companies are making it, come on canon!


I hope the lens is still f5.6 at 400mm, if so, that'll be amazing. F7.1 is just ~ 2/3 slower than f5.6 so it's no big deal in practice as modern sensor can bump that ISO up 2/3 to compensate and the bokeh difference at f5.6 vs f7.1 at such long end will barely be noticeable. Adding 100mm extra is good as per me and losing 2/3 stop at the long end to keep size makes sense. DPAF has no issues focusing at narrow aperture unlike the DSLR's PDAF.


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 24, 2020)

WOW!!! No words to explain how great Canon is... Just 6 hours ago some of us told Canon what lens we all want and look they are ready with those lenses


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 24, 2020)

goldenhusky said:


> WOW!!! No words to explain how great Canon is... Just 6 hours ago some of us told Canon what lens we all want and look they are ready with those lenses


Now if they'd just get that camera out the door!

Jack


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 24, 2020)

mpmark said:


> not pleased with that 100-500, its just way too slow. I have the 100-400II and I'd rather keep that at this point. I'd rather it be a 200-500 5.6, 100-500 5.6, or 200-600 6.3. The other companies are making it, come on canon!



I feel the same way but I will wait for price to be announced and the reviews to come up before judging the lens. That said I am not planning to buy the Canon RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1L IS USM at all. My plea to Canon is also to make a RF 200-600 F/6.3 and/or a RF 600mm f/5.6. As you said the EF 100-400 II is a solid lens. I will use that with the adapter.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 24, 2020)

mpmark said:


> not pleased with that 100-500, its just way too slow. I have the 100-400II and I'd rather keep that at this point. I'd rather it be a 200-500 5.6, 100-500 5.6, or 200-600 6.3. The other companies are making it, come on canon!


Depends where you live, for me in India that lens is useless in forests of western ghats but on grasslands of Deccan plateau and transition zone of two habitats that lens is more than sufficient.


----------



## Sean C (Mar 24, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> 4) If you have one fast and one slower card slot, then allow an option to store pictures to the fastest card slot and then, in unused background time, copy the pictures to the slower card slot. Even if you have 2 identical card slots this would still be helpful to allow maximum record speed to 1 while still allowing background store to the 2nd slot.


With two equal speed card slots, an option to alternate and write to both together with a further option to cross copy with idle time once the buffers are flushed. That'll give you 200% write speed at the expense of higher peak battery drain and a bit more demand on the processor.


----------



## mpb001 (Mar 24, 2020)

The 10-24f4 L would be perfect for my style of shooting (travel-landscapes). This lens, with the 24-105f4 L are basically all I need. Now all I need to see is an R6 body to complete this possible kit.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 24, 2020)

navastronia said:


> Can we get that 35/1.2 L, please?


Yes! Please


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 24, 2020)

mpb001 said:


> The 10-24f4 L would be perfect for my style of shooting (travel-landscapes). This lens, with the 24-105f4 L are basically all I need. Now all I need to see is an R6 body to complete this possible kit.



but only if filterable. Agree?


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Mar 24, 2020)

brad-man said:


> This was actually a CR2 in January. Sadly it is likely eclipsed by the 100-500. There goes Canon helping me save my money again...



Not in a million years will I buy an f/7.1 zoom, already f/6.3 is compromise but at least it's on a 600mm FL which makes it effectively 5/6 stop faster than a 500 f/7.1.


----------



## derpderp (Mar 24, 2020)

i need a 24mm f1.2L.


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 24, 2020)

padam said:


> Canon RF 50mm f/1.8 MACRO IS STM



YEAH a cheap 50mm like the EF one would be very nice for me.


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm assuming a bunch of EF-M in this


----------



## Stuart (Mar 24, 2020)

mpmark said:


> not pleased with that 100-500, its just way too slow. I have the 100-400II and I'd rather keep that at this point. I'd rather it be a 200-500 5.6, 100-500 5.6, or 200-600 6.3. The other companies are making it, come on canon!


Can I ask, why too slow? With the good high ISO's and great low light focus ability of new cameras ir it just the DOF of 5 feet at 100 feet distance that bothers you?


----------



## mpb001 (Mar 24, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> but only if filterable. Agree?


Well, it depends. The closest EF lens that I have to that is a 17-40L. I primarily use polarizing lenses. I do not use polarized filters on lenses generally wider than around 24 mm because of the uneven effect on blue skies.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 24, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Can I ask, why too slow? With the good high ISO's and great low light focus ability of new cameras ir it just the DOF of 5 feet at 100 feet distance that bothers you?


 80% of the year here there is no way too shot f7.1 and 1/1000s without skyhigh ISO... then going into the woods and needing 1/2000s to freeze birds and 7.1 is totally useless...


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 24, 2020)

mpb001 said:


> Well, it depends. The closest EF lens that I have to that is a 17-40L. I primarily use polarizing lenses. I do not use polarized filters on lenses generally wider than around 24 mm because of the uneven effect on blue skies.


10-24 / 4 would have to be a very large and heavy lens. with large bulbous front element. not an ideal travelling lens in my view.


----------



## padam (Mar 24, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> 10-24 / 4 would have to be a very large and heavy lens. with large bulbous front element. not an ideal travelling lens in my view.


Not really, the Sigma 14-24/2.8 mirrorless version is only 795g vs DSLR 14-24/2.8 version 1150g (excluding the mount adapter) which, incidentally is almost what the Canon 11-24/4 weighs as well. With the extra 1mm at the wide end, the size and weight reduction should be a little less than 30%, but still very noticeable, mirrorless system have their benefits maximised for wide-angle lens designs.


----------



## mpb001 (Mar 24, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> 10-24 / 4 would have to be a very large and heavy lens. with large bulbous front element. not an ideal travelling lens in my view.


I guess we will have to wait and see. Canon has shown some tremendous innovation in lenses lately like the size of the RF 70-200f2.8.


----------



## trulandphoto (Mar 24, 2020)

"None of these SKU’s match the Canon RF 24-105mm f/4-7.1 IS STM, which recently began shipping."

recently began shipping?


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 24, 2020)

Sean C said:


> With two equal speed card slots, an option to alternate and write to both together with a further option to cross copy with idle time once the buffers are flushed. That'll give you 200% write speed at the expense of higher peak battery drain and a bit more demand on the processor.


Yes! That's a great idea! (doh - it never occurred to me). The bottom line is that you almost always have unused time now and then, so use it to the maximum benefit possible! I don't think it would affect battery drain much, if at all. Any slight battery difference would be negligible when compared with doubling (or greater) the maximum write speed while still (in delayed background) having a safe second copy so the users don't have anything to complain about!


----------



## sanj (Mar 24, 2020)

mpmark said:


> not pleased with that 100-500, its just way too slow. I have the 100-400II and I'd rather keep that at this point. I'd rather it be a 200-500 5.6, 100-500 5.6, or 200-600 6.3. The other companies are making it, come on canon!


It is Canon's attempt to make a decent size, decent cost telephoto zoom. It will be a best seller. For others, there is the 200-400 f4.


----------



## mpmark (Mar 24, 2020)

sanj said:


> It is Canon's attempt to make a decent size, decent cost telephoto zoom. It will be a best seller. For others, there is the 200-400 f4.



I disagree about the for "others" part, the 200-400 F/4 is not even in the same category as the 2-3000k 600mm zooms available, apples to oranges.


----------



## Doug7131 (Mar 24, 2020)

Im guessing that the 100-500 f4.5-7.1 will have a very similar design to the exisiting 100-400 f4.5-5.6. In which case the lens will likley only switch to 7.1 after 400mm. So think of it as the 100-400 with an extra 100mm added on. Maybe 7.1 is too dark for some cases but any lens that is significatly faster at 500mm, Nikon 200-500 f5.6 for example, are much bigger and heavier than the 100-500 and also have a much more limited zoom range.


----------



## mpmark (Mar 24, 2020)

Stuart said:


> Can I ask, why too slow? With the good high ISO's and great low light focus ability of new cameras ir it just the DOF of 5 feet at 100 feet distance that bothers you?



both actually, 7.1 is already pretty difficult for bokeh, unless you separate the subject from the background, but evening low light scenarios, you quickly run out of usable ISO quite fast already on a 5.6 lens, let alone a 7.1 lens.


----------



## mpmark (Mar 24, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Depends where you live, for me in India that lens is useless in forests of western ghats but on grasslands of Deccan plateau and transition zone of two habitats that lens is more than sufficient.


agreed but don't forget about the bokeh, you'll have to work more to blow the background out as it limits your options. 5.6 for me is already difficult enough with low light evening shooting, you really lose it quite fast even at 5.6. Now to cope with a 7.1 lens? no thanks.


----------



## Doug7131 (Mar 24, 2020)

mpmark said:


> agreed but don't forget about the bokeh, you'll have to work more to blow the background out as it limits your options. 5.6 for me is already difficult enough with low light evening shooting, you really lose it quite fast even at 5.6. Now to cope with a 7.1 lens? no thanks.


Your DOF at 500mm 7.1 is significatly less than 400mm 5.6. Focal length has a much bigger impact on DOF than aperture.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Mar 24, 2020)

derpderp said:


> i need a 24mm f1.2L.



Out of curiosity...did you sell your Riv in preparation for the R5 or did you like the RP so much you found no use for the Riv?


----------



## erader (Mar 24, 2020)

mpmark said:


> not pleased with that 100-500, its just way too slow. I have the 100-400II and I'd rather keep that at this point. I'd rather it be a 200-500 5.6, 100-500 5.6, or 200-600 6.3. The other companies are making it, come on canon!



100-500 will be 3 lbs


----------



## SteveC (Mar 24, 2020)

Doug7131 said:


> Im guessing that the 100-500 f4.5-7.1 will have a very similar design to the exisiting 100-400 f4.5-5.6. In which case the lens will likley only switch to 7.1 after 400mm. So think of it as the 100-400 with an extra 100mm added on. Maybe 7.1 is too dark for some cases but any lens that is significatly faster at 500mm, Nikon 200-500 f5.6 for example, are much bigger and heavier than the 100-500 and also have a much more limited zoom range.



We don't know this for sure yet, but it certainly seems likely.

If it IS true then anyone complaining about it being worthless, who also professes to be happy with the 100-400, is missing something. (It would be another thing to say it's not worth upgrading, just for the incremental add of 400-500 at f/7.1. I'm talking about the folks who pronounce it completely worthless.)


----------



## chong67 (Mar 24, 2020)

Not getting the 100-500 as its from far to farther away. I like my 24-240.

I am really waiting for the 14-28.


----------



## Fischer (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice to see Canon going all-in with lenses for its mirrorless cameras. Will make the transition much easier. However, likely also spells a relatively quick and unceremonious death for Canon's DSLR line.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 24, 2020)

With the supply chain interruptions, it will probably be a while before we see anything released. Just getting it from there to here and then distributing it is going to be a challenge. I'd imagine that all the big stores used to supply the demand are shut down on the East and West coasts of the USA. Has anyone received an order from Adorama or B&H in the past week? Wondering. If they are not shipping, they are probably not receiving either.


----------



## flip314 (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm not getting the 100-500 because if God intended things to be big, he would have put them closer to me.


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 24, 2020)

padam said:


> Canon RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1L IS USM (Announced)
> Canon RF 10-24mm f/4L USM
> Canon RF 35mm f/1.2L USM
> Canon RF 50mm f/1.8 MACRO IS STM
> ...


Except for the limited lenses for the RF teleconvertors. They can't be used with the RF70-200mm as the rear element is too close so that leaves the RF100-500mm only. A 2x TC with RF100-500mm would be very slow @ 1000mm! If one of these lens is a RF400mm DO then they make perfect sense.
Of course, this is assuming that the TCs are RF-RF ie only for RF lenses. They could be RF-EF enabling EF big whites on RF mount combining the separate RF adapter + EF TC


----------



## Dequals61 (Mar 24, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I’ve always shot Canon because I think they fit me the best, I’m picky, but they deliver. I’m all for competition etc, Blabla... but you know what’s REALLY fun? Smacking the Sony trolls off their [email protected] high horses, suddenly they are sooo very quiet. I’m petty, I’ll admit, but it feels pretttttty great sometimes.


I'm taking your post with the chuckle for I believe you mean it that way. But I'll admit I get tired of people bashing different brands. One should use whatever works for them the best regardless of brand.


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't see the 100-500 as having much if any advantage over the Sigma 150-600 f/5-6.3 Sport. Both lenses are big enough that they are mostly going to be used on a tripod or, more likely, a monopod. That's how I use my Sigma and first generation 100-400 Canon.

Of course, we don't the price of the 100-500.


----------



## sanj (Mar 25, 2020)

Fischer said:


> Nice to see Canon going all-in with lenses for its mirrorless cameras. Will make the transition much easier. However, likely also spells a relatively quick and unceremonious death for Canon's DSLR line.


Not so slow.


----------



## sanj (Mar 25, 2020)

Bob Howland said:


> I don't see the 100-500 as having much if any advantage over the Sigma 150-600 f/5-6.3 Sport. Both lenses are big enough that they are mostly going to be used on a tripod or, more likely, a monopod. That's how I use my Sigma and first generation 100-400 Canon.
> 
> Of course, we don't the price of the 100-500.


I go hand held. Support it on the edge of a vehicle.


----------



## derpderp (Mar 25, 2020)

Sdiver2489 said:


> Out of curiosity...did you sell your Riv in preparation for the R5 or did you like the RP so much you found no use for the Riv?



I sold my Riv for the R5. I actually bought the RP after the Riv, and funnily enough, i prefer the images produced by the RP over the Riv (something about the jpeg colors, cliched i know  ). The two things the Riv had going for it was (1) its slightly superior autofocus system and (2) its 61 megapixels. I don't shoot videos often, but i did appreciate the video quality of its 4K videos. So now that the major specs of the R5 have been released/leaked (40+ megapixels, 8K video, dual card slot), i feel confident enough to let go of the Sony and go all in on Canon.

I just hope that the one lens I absolutely loved on my Sony kit, the 24mm F1.4 GM, will be available on the RF platform soon!!


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Mar 25, 2020)

mpmark said:


> not pleased with that 100-500, its just way too slow. I have the 100-400II and I'd rather keep that at this point. I'd rather it be a 200-500 5.6, 100-500 5.6, or 200-600 6.3. The other companies are making it, come on canon!


100% agree. We’ve all heard that f7.1 isn’t an issue on mirrorless and that, but come on! F7.1 for a non-L lens sure, not not a white one.


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 25, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> 100% agree. We’ve all heard that f7.1 isn’t an issue on mirrorless and that, but come on! F7.1 for a non-L lens sure, not not a white one.



A "L" on a lens is not a warranty for big aperture, it is a warranty for pro quality.
it is also the meaning that it's built for professionnal use, so the proof that they made an analysis that it does exist a professionnal market for it.

I'm also sceptical, but if they produce a very sharp lense, enough to fit a lot of pixels, 6/8k video, not too high price and also rain-proof sealed, it could justify 7.1 aperture.

I'm sure they will make big whites F/2.8 or F/4 RF lenses soon, because they want to make a full range fitting every need.
But we have to be patient... and rich 

Canon guys said the R5 is a 5 series, kind of Swiss knife camera. They release this 100-500 in the same time, same philosophy.
Big whites are more the kind of lenses used by pros on a monobloc camera like 1D.
It would be logical if they planned to release some RF big whites and a monobloc R1, in the same time, next year?

With the olympics posponed, I'm sure they will try to release a full R1 pro kit before next summer.
Advantage of quarantine is that engineering can be very productive, without market pressure...
let's dream


----------



## SecureGSM (Mar 25, 2020)

".. Advantage of quarantine is that engineering can be very productive, without market pressure...
let's dream.."

you mean the advantage is that engineers are forced to work from home and basically have no access to lab equipment and do accept voluntary wages haircut or work 4 days per week instead of 5?
top skill resources are stressed and underpaid. I can certainly see this happening in my accounts.


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 25, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> ".. Advantage of quarantine is that engineering can be very productive, without market pressure...
> let's dream.."
> 
> you mean the advantage is that engineers are forced to work from home and basically have no access to lab equipment and do accept voluntary wages haircut or work 4 days per week instead of 5?
> top skill resources are stressed and underpaid. I can certainly see this happening in my accounts.



I'm also engineer, in Europe. In my company the guys are at home and it works well. They are paid normally, and we still can go at the factory if necessary for the work, with a certificate document from the company, to pass police controls.
Anyway, in japan the situation is not so complicated with the virus. I may be wrong but last week they just had schools closed.
The tricky thing is how to make a prototype if some parts are supplied in closed countries like china? But for just a few prototypes it's not an issue to buy more expensive parts in other countries.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Inspired (Mar 25, 2020)

anybody wants a 28-105 2.8 IS?


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 25, 2020)

Inspired said:


> anybody wants a 28-105 2.8 IS?



A 28-135 f/4 or f/2.8 would be a welcome return to a really smashing lens.


----------



## puffo25 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi all, I have a question. I have an EF 300mm lens and a RF 70-200mm lens.
I plan to buy the new R5 this Summer.
I am interested in the new RF 1,4 extender and I am wondering if you believe I can use with the EF if auto-focusing and so on will be maintaned.
Thanks in advance.
Andrea


----------



## Quirkz (Mar 25, 2020)

derpderp said:


> I sold my Riv for the R5. I actually bought the RP after the Riv, and funnily enough, i prefer the images produced by the RP over the Riv (something about the jpeg colors, cliched i know  ). The two things the Riv had going for it was (1) its slightly superior autofocus system and (2) its 61 megapixels. I don't shoot videos often, but i did appreciate the video quality of its 4K videos. So now that the major specs of the R5 have been released/leaked (40+ megapixels, 8K video, dual card slot), i feel confident enough to let go of the Sony and go all in on Canon.
> 
> I just hope that the one lens I absolutely loved on my Sony kit, the 24mm F1.4 GM, will be available on the RF platform soon!!


The images that come out of the RP are just sublime. It’s a very underrated camera. The RP+rf35 tend to live in my bag these days and go everywhere with me, instead of the Fuji x-e3 + 35 1.4. It’s just small enough, and produces better images.


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 25, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> Hi all, I have a question. I have an EF 300mm lens and a RF 70-200mm lens.
> I plan to buy the new R5 this Summer.
> I am interested in the new RF 1,4 extender and I am wondering if you believe I can use with the EF if auto-focusing and so on will be maintaned.
> Thanks in advance.
> Andrea



I see no reason it wouldn't work well


----------



## trulandphoto (Mar 25, 2020)

trulandphoto said:


> "None of these SKU’s match the Canon RF 24-105mm f/4-7.1 IS STM, which recently began shipping."
> 
> recently began shipping?


Photographyblog.com has sample images from the RF 24-105mm STM up including some RAW files. I processed a 24mm file in software without a lens profile and it's similar, if not quite as scary, as the 24-240mm lens at that FL.


----------



## jedy (Mar 25, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I’ve always shot Canon because I think they fit me the best, I’m picky, but they deliver. I’m all for competition etc, Blabla... but you know what’s REALLY fun? Smacking the Sony trolls off their [email protected] high horses, suddenly they are sooo very quiet. I’m petty, I’ll admit, but it feels pretttttty great sometimes.


All fanboyism is juvenile. Just enjoy the cameras you use and ignore the rest.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 25, 2020)

jedy said:


> All fanboyism is juvenile. Just enjoy the cameras you use and ignore the rest.



How much better, then to appreciate when obnoxious fanboys suddenly radiate an embarrassed silence.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 25, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> Hi all, I have a question. I have an EF 300mm lens and a RF 70-200mm lens.
> I plan to buy the new R5 this Summer.
> I am interested in the new RF 1,4 extender and I am wondering if you believe I can use with the EF if auto-focusing and so on will be maintaned.
> Thanks in advance.
> Andrea


As Mahk43 noted, it should work fine. As I assume the extender is meant for RF cameras and lenses, you will probably have to place an EF-RF converter on the lens as well.


----------



## jedy (Mar 25, 2020)

SteveC said:


> How much better, then to appreciate when obnoxious fanboys suddenly radiate an embarrassed silence.


Don’t be juvenile and sink to the fanboys level.


----------



## Czardoom (Mar 25, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> With the supply chain interruptions, it will probably be a while before we see anything released. Just getting it from there to here and then distributing it is going to be a challenge. I'd imagine that all the big stores used to supply the demand are shut down on the East and West coasts of the USA. Has anyone received an order from Adorama or B&H in the past week? Wondering. If they are not shipping, they are probably not receiving either.


Both Adorama and B&H have their warehouses, websites and web orders open for business. Only their actual physical stores in NYC are closed according to their websites.


----------



## davidespinosa (Mar 26, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Has anyone received an order from Adorama or B&H in the past week?


Yes, B&H just shipped me something.


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Mar 26, 2020)

> the Canon RF 24-105mm f/4-7.1 IS STM, which recently began shipping.



I checked all the known sources, Adorama, B&H and german sellers.
Can you tell me what do you mean with shipping? It is not stock notice right?

Cheers Stefan


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 26, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Has anyone received an order from Adorama or B&H in the past week?


Got one yesterday. Incidentally, the B&H fulfillment center is no longer in the Brooklyn Navy Yard. It's in Northwest New Jersey, near the Pennsylvania border.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Mar 28, 2020)

Too bad that my Russian is not anymore it has never been.. Translation of the message is the mother of understanding


----------

